# FreeBSD turning off system



## SteveG (Mar 26, 2015)

Just downloaded FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso, burned it to DVD and tried to boot it on my Toshiba Satellite L555 laptop.  The boot menu comes up, and regardless if I choose multi-user or single user boot, the system accepts the answer and turns off the computer.  In fact all the LED's go out despite the fact that it is plugged in.  Fortunately by unplugging the power cable and reinserting it the lights come on and I can boot the system.

Never seen this before even though I've booted from and installed various Linux systems.

Any ideas?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 27, 2015)

Is anything at all visible until it shuts down that could be helpful for troubleshooting?  That does seem like an odd and frustrating issue.  An option may be some trial and error with a UEFI 10.1-RELEASE ISO as well as a different release ISO such as 9.3-RELEASE.  Also, it may be worth considering experimenting with UEFI/legacy boot in the BIOS.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 27, 2015)

In addition to what junovitch mentioned, you can also check the manufacturer's website and download/apply the newest BIOS update available. Another thing to try is turning ACPI off at the FreeBSD boot menu and see of it boots or at least attempts to boot as that could give us some debugging hints as well.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

I tried one final time and did not enter an option - just let the system default.  And it booted just fine.  Odd, huh?

Thanks again.


----------

